# team fortress 2 lag issues on my alienware laptop



## lozin (Jan 27, 2008)

so i've been playing TF2 for a while now on max resolution with max graphics and have little trouble running it, sure it gets a little laggy when there are 10 chars on screen all firing explosives but other then that its great. 
but recently its just gone to hell, getting real bad lag when i'm jsut standing around.

i have no clue how to fix this, is the problem in the graphic card? the processor? maybe my internet conection? there are no adition programs running (other then MSN but thats always on). my buddy said i should restart the computer, something about the cache backing up and not getting cleaned out because i hadn't turned it off in a few days, i did that and it helped a little for a bit.

i have an alienware aurora M9700 laptop 
speccs are
single core, 64 bit AMD turion 2.2 GHZ
2 gigs of ram
dual SLI enabled GeForce 7900 graphics cards
running windows XP
(for anyone that may not know this is more then enough to run TF2)

even WoW has been getting reaally laggy from time to time, and that runs flawlessly

any suggestions would be a big help, 
my roomate sure isn't, just keeps telling me to run a benchmark


----------



## Frozenhelfire (Jan 27, 2008)

For starters I'd suggest a defrag. Also if you are the type that leaves your computer on, turn it off for a bit or restart it. If that doesn't cut it, do a memtest. If that doesn't cut it, whack your roomate upside the head.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Are you at a college/university? It could be that more people are starting to use up the bandwidth now that they're moving back in from winter break, which means less bandwidth for you.

If you're getting pure lag, then the problem is definitely with your internet connection. If you can play single player fine with no lag whatsoever, then it's probably your internet connection.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

I had that same problem with my old windows ME computer with 64 MB. Its your graphics card, here ill show you a couple things you can do to stop that enoying lagg. If you have the steam version of teamfortress classic here is what to do. Go to options and select video. Look for the thing that says renderor and choose a diferent graphics mode. Play a game and see if it laggs, if it does choose a diferent mode, there is about 3 diferent ones. In the other version WON or WON2 here is what to do. Go to configuration, click video modes. Shoose a video card from there just like what i told you with steam. Theres another option also. Go to audio and put the sound quality to low not high.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh and when you change your graphics card the lagg might stop but some modes have horrible graphics, but if i could handle it i bet you could.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Mctimson LOL there is no single player on team-fortress classic, its a multiplayer team mod on half-life.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

There has been one or a few updates that have caused considerable drop in frame rates amongst many players, you may want to visit the Steam forum.


----------



## Sefog (Feb 13, 2008)

Ugh Private PC read the post, he has an nVidia SLI 7900 card, which can EASILY run any modern PC game, and yes, he has stated he can run it at max. And it's not Team Fortress Classic, it's the newer Team Fortress 2, and both do have single player modes, just press Create Server instead of pressing Find Servers.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

> alienware aurora M9700 laptop
> dual SLI enabled GeForce 7900 graphics cards


Looks plenty fast to me...as Clumbsy_Mage posted, maybe check out the Steam forums.


----------



## beerman309 (Mar 15, 2007)

Steam has a check to see if there are any problems. I can't quite remember how to get to it but if you go to support and look at the problems it might get you there eventually. If all says you are good then deffinately look at possible driver updates.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well ur computer spec seems fine for tf2 and wow...so if its experiencing lagg all of a sudden then something may have happened...does it happen during off line games? i know tf2 and wow r online only...so...hows the comp run in an offline game?? try that..it could be the internet connection...if it happens in offline games it could be anytihng from hardware to a virus...wel cross that bridge when we get to it though..so just write bac an say if it happens in offline


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

ok, sorry dident see that.


----------



## PAPABEAR911 (May 7, 2008)

i have the same problem!!!!
my specs:
1.6ghz dual core 2
2 gig ram
intel 945gm/gu graphics card with 224 md vram

IT runs fine when i am on my own on a offlline server
But i cant even connect to a sgs server before it bombs out!!

OPEN TO ANY ADVICE!!!!!!
Thanks


----------

